# Property Lawyer



## justyna87 (Jul 18, 2015)

Could anyone recommend a good English speaking property lawyer in Athens. Thinking of buying a flat. Thanks a lot!
Justyna


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

justyna87 said:


> Could anyone recommend a good English speaking property lawyer in Athens. Thinking of buying a flat. Thanks a lot!
> Justyna


You need a Symvoliographo which is the same as a solicitor,they are experts with all legal paper work.Find one which has fluent English,walk around the area where you live in Athens and you will see their offices above shops etc..Lawyers will eat your money,they may only be needed at the completion stage.


----------



## mickyg10 (Nov 12, 2014)

*building permits*



concertina said:


> You need a Symvoliographo which is the same as a solicitor,they are experts with all legal paper work.Find one which has fluent English,walk around the area where you live in Athens and you will see their offices above shops etc..Lawyers will eat your money,they may only be needed at the completion stage.


hi I have a static caravan on thassos and would like to place a small shipping container say 10ft x10ft do you know if I need a permit?


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

mickyg10 said:


> hi I have a static caravan on thassos and would like to place a small shipping container say 10ft x10ft do you know if I need a permit?


You should pop into the office of a mechanic and ask them then you will know for sure,its a mechanicos,they draw up all licences for buildings.I do see shipping containers about and they look great.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Just an after thought as well to tell you, that you need to know that the building laws here are very strict ,I just built a house and that was a big hell.If you put your container onto a concrete base you will need a license for the base,any kind of foundations require a license and for the concrete you need some kind of foundation,even a lets say 4 by 4 garden shed on a concrete base will need a license because you make a foundation.To erect a grill station in your garden you need a foundation so you must have a license and believe me people around will give you in if they see anything,they call the council and they will come and make you pull it down.If I had a container I would get a license for four concrete columns and sit the container on the columns.This small license will cost you very little and you will be all legal.So remember it doesnt matter what your dwelling is made of,its the foundation that requires the licence,of course forest land cannot have any foundations what so ever.Various people called the police to us when we had the foundations dug and the police came three times to inspect the license,well to see if we had one at all,the neighbors did that.If you are just going to prop up the container or wooden shed then maybe you dont need the license,best to speak to the Mechanikos as I said,they act as an architect and draw up the structural plans and apply to the council for the license.


----------

